# Falla heladera Candy CFDN5400



## DIE32GO (Jun 21, 2019)

Hola Colegas del foro. Me ha llegado una plaqueta de heladera Candy que tiene display digital al frente, con la falla de una llave destellando en la pantalla, esta apareció tras un corte de energía, he revisado la placa de control y cambiado capacitores de la fuente y un regulador de 12 volts. En el manual aparecen otras fallas menos esta y en el manual de servicio aparecen otras mas excepto esta, ya he intentado de todo pero no he logrado nada. Consulto si alguien se ha topado con la falla de esta heladera  y si a podido solucionar? y me den una ayudita con este misterio? Desde ya muy agradecido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2019)

DIE32GO dijo:


> con la falla de una llave destellando


 
Podrias describirlo mejor o foto ? No entiendo la llave . . .


----------



## DIE32GO (Jun 21, 2019)

Este es el display, en este destella la figura de una llave que es la que sirve para indicar que el teclado se encuentra bloqueado para niños, cuando el usuario bloquea el teclado este simbolo queda encendido permanentemente indicando la funcion de bloqueo, lo que ocurre ahora es que el simbolo destella indicando una falla y no se puede borrar ni resetear. Tal vez a algún colega le ha tocado un caso como este.

Esta es la placa de control. He cambiado los tres capacitores que estan entre los reguladores, el mas grande se ve que es C31 y tambien el IC5 que es un 7812 estos capacitores estaban inflados y fuera de valor, pero la falla de la llave destellando en el display no se borró.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2019)

Dónde memoriza los cambios efectuados ?


----------



## DIE32GO (Jun 25, 2019)

Que tal DOSMETROS. La verdad supongo que deben quedar en la eeprom del microcontrolador aunque del lado del circuito impreso hay una eeprom de atmel, lo que alcanzo a leer que es de la linea 93Cxx pero no me animé a sacarla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2019)

heladera candy no arranca y tiene una llave en displey


----------



## ness_import (May 4, 2021)

*H*ola, veo que tienen el mismo problema de la llavecita parpadeando, supieron como resolverlo? *M*uchas gracias


----------



## cristianchaina@gmail (Jun 26, 2021)

*C*ambié la placa entera por una nueva y tema solucionado, no sé como reparar la placa vieja.


----------

